# Visa Cancellation and Exit procedure



## Genuinegrrl

I am totally frustrated and seeking advice from som long term expats here. I resigned my position last week and have requested that my employer cancel my visa so that a new visa can be processed by the new employer.

My employer is refusing to cancel my visa until after my last working day and somewhere between 1-30 days after my departure per UAE law. now, my new employer wants me in NY for a bit for training and my employer is aware of this but won't budge. I also want to be home with my family for Christmas. but iw ould need to physically be present for cancellation.

I am not sure what my options are here. I mean honestly.. i've resigned. they can cancel my visa in absentia however, I am told that if they do this, and do not present both me and my passport at the time of cancellation, then it is automatically logged as an absconded individual.

Argh...


----------



## Chocoholic

Well given that the standard is 30 days notice, your employer is entitled to do what they are doing. They won't cancel your visa until after the notice period, plus they require your passport to cancel your visa.

Sadly it sounds like you really didn't think through the time scales for everything. Your employer is only acting as per the labour law. If you want them to do it any quicker, then they might be willing to do it if you give up a months salary in return of the 30 days notice - this can be standard practice. 

Also what kind of contract do you have? If you are on a limited contract and have completed less than 2 years, this could get quite tricky.


----------



## angelican

It would be helpful you talk with your current employer and let them know about your predicament. Otherwise try and talk to someone in the legal position as they would have a better option, they deal with such things everyday. It is highly ideal to get go through the visa cancellation procedures in UAE and then make an exit rather than being stamped as absconding. i have seen some of my friends say that they are so much frustrated and exit UAE without making going through the proper cancellation procedures and finally they have troubles in returning at some point in time. 

Hope you will find a way!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## amol00786

*oman cancel visa issue*

Respected,

I get employed 1september2013, at Oman, Salalah. With some issue I come on proper cancelled employment visa on 30january2014 and i came to india.

Now 24march2015, I got good opportunity in Muscat. I wanted to join. Is my passport got banned? Can I accept? or where i can get the information in mumbai, india. Please suggest.

Kindly give me reply.

Thanks,


----------



## The Rascal

amol00786 said:


> Respected,
> 
> I get employed 1september2013, at Oman, Salalah. With some issue I come on proper cancelled employment visa on 30january2014 and i came to india.
> 
> Now 24march2015, I got good opportunity in Muscat. I wanted to join. Is my passport got banned? Can I accept? or where i can get the information in mumbai, india. Please suggest.
> 
> Kindly give me reply.
> 
> Thanks,


These people click on THIS link


----------



## LesFroggitts

amol00786 said:


> Respected,
> 
> I get employed 1september2013, at Oman, Salalah. With some issue I come on proper cancelled employment visa on 30january2014 and i came to india.
> 
> Now 24march2015, I got good opportunity in Muscat. I wanted to join. Is my passport got banned? Can I accept? or where i can get the information in mumbai, india. Please suggest.
> 
> Kindly give me reply.
> 
> Thanks,


Hello single post "pending user confirmation" type person.

Kudos on resurrecting a two year old post with questions that appear to not even be relevant to a Dubai based forum!


----------



## roslyn07

*visa cancelation*

how can i know if my Visa is on process? because I'm working in my present company for 3 weeks and until now i still don't have my visa. i ask my employer that instead of making my visa i want to cancel it and go home to my country. on my first week of working i ask her secretary if i can just cancel it because i want to home but she told me that my visa is already on process. but after two weeks i ask again my employer if what is the status of my visa and then she told me that they process it yesterday.. so i really want to know the status of my visa because if i have a chance i want to cancel it go home..

please help me..


----------



## wasim.khan170

I have 2 year UAE employement visa i came india on emergency leave after 9 months and didnt went back due to family problems, Now i got an offer in Oman can i go there without cancelling my UAE visa.


----------



## Stevesolar

wasim.khan170 said:


> I have 2 year UAE employement visa i came india on emergency leave after 9 months and didnt went back due to family problems, Now i got an offer in Oman can i go there without cancelling my UAE visa.


Hi,
Your UAE visa automatically becomes invalid if you are out of the country for more than 180 days - so is already effectively "cancelled".
Oman is a totally separate country - so your UAE visa should not really be relevant.
If you are really concerned - why don't you "lose" or water damage your passport and get a new one - this won't have any visas stamped in it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Agent_Zero

*Visa Cancellation*

I have provided them my resignation letter on jul 14, 2015 (60days notice). After 2 days, they confirmed that jul16 was my last day and i dont need to go to the office anymore. They made me sign a form which i contested because it was mentioned there that i have already received everything that is due to me which i have not (passport, documents, end of service payment if there is any, July Salary). But they said the form is needed for the cancellation of my visa and its the process. So i signed the document. Its already Aug 04 so I checked with TECOM office regarding the status of my visa. They have not received any documents from my company. Should the office process my cancellation or should i wait for the completion of the 60days before they process? if so, should they still provide me the salary while waiting for the 60days?


----------



## jas161988

iam working right now in limited contract i completed 9.5 months current contract salary 5500 and i have offer 7000 i want to join there i have bank loan can i pay my emi and exit the country and can i able to come in my new visa there is any issue pls asist me


----------



## Racing_Goats

jas161988 said:


> iam working right now in limited contract i completed 9.5 months current contract salary 5500 and i have offer 7000 i want to join there i have bank loan can i pay my emi and exit the country and can i able to come in my new visa there is any issue pls asist me


I suspect you might already know the answer: 
if you break a limited contract before one year you can be subject to a labour ban, whether or not it's enforced or overturned depends on a few factors.

If you leave your current job your employer will most likely inform your bank, which in turn may freeze your account and you may get hit with a travel ban.

If you have a travel ban you may not be allowed to exit in order to get a new visa from the new employer, whether this is required may depend on your nationality among other things.

If you don't get a new visa and new job/salary then presumably your bank account will still be frozen and you might not make future loan payments, so the bank may cash your blank cheque...


----------



## Indira

*Visa change?*

Hi. I want to ask please help me, My employment visa wiil be cancel at 1 november 2015.
If I will not find another job, after cancellation how many time I can satay in UAE. 
And after 1 november if I want to change to visit visa 3 month it is possible?
And Need I exit the country, or I can change or take visit visa wihtout exit?


----------



## binup purushothaman

My company cancelled my visa on 27 March2016, I wanted to know when is the last day to exit and I am planing to go out on tommorrow I wanted to know wheth
er there could be any fine for me for over stay


----------



## rajj1

*Not Allowing for Emergency Leave*

iam rajesh, im working as hotel waiter. i joined four months ago. since two months my mother is sick and asking my general manger for emergency leave but he is not at all responding to my request. so finally i gave resignation even he not responding to my resignation also. so final i made complaint in immigration. kindly advice me how can i cancel my visa. is there any charges to pay for visa cancellation. my visa is immigration free zone visa,


kindly advice me.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Take a copy of your contract, and a copy of all the emails you have sent, especially the resignation email and go to the Ministry of Labour.

If the employer has your contract then make sure the MoL know that when you meet them.


----------



## rajj1

im working as waitress . my visa is three years. i joined four months ago. since two months my mother is sick im asking for emergency leave but my boss is not responding. even my mother calling my boss even i was not replying to her phone calls. so final 31 may i have given registration but my boss not accepting my resignation. then i stopped working and i complained in immigration office. my boss asking 10000 aed to cancel my visa. my salary only 800 aed. i didnt sign any contract but i got emirates id . i dnt have copy of contact.

please advice me.


----------



## Stevesolar

rajj1 said:


> im working as waitress . my visa is three years. i joined four months ago. since two months my mother is sick im asking for emergency leave but my boss is not responding. even my mother calling my boss even i was not replying to her phone calls. so final 31 may i have given registration but my boss not accepting my resignation. then i stopped working and i complained in immigration office. my boss asking 10000 aed to cancel my visa. my salary only 800 aed. i didnt sign any contract but i got emirates id . i dnt have copy of contact.
> 
> please advice me.


Hi,
They can't just ask for 10,000 to cancel the visa!
Maximum is 45 days pay - so 1200 AED.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mehranR

rajj1 said:


> im working as waitress . my visa is three years. i joined four months ago. since two months my mother is sick im asking for emergency leave but my boss is not responding. even my mother calling my boss even i was not replying to her phone calls. so final 31 may i have given registration but my boss not accepting my resignation. then i stopped working and i complained in immigration office. my boss asking 10000 aed to cancel my visa. my salary only 800 aed. i didnt sign any contract but i got emirates id . i dnt have copy of contact. please advice me.


You must have signed a contract, because Emirates Id is only issued after labor contract is signed and visa is stamped in your passport


----------



## satheeshandiyappan

hi sir i am satheesh how can get my visa cancellattion pepar


----------



## jabbar1991

hello i had given the resignation and i have completed 3 years i was working in limited contract and it has been renewed after 2 years now my company is cancelling my visa within a week and i am planning to join another company. so is there is any problem will occur and exactly how many days it will take for visa cancellation


----------



## Daya123456kk

hi I am waiting for cancellation from last 2 month my company is not canceling they are telling they have fine on me and they ask fine exemption request from court , now 2 month finish Please advise me what to i do 

Regards 
Daya


----------

